# Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*

					Die Regierung hatte sich diese Woche vermeintlich hinter die Redtube-Abgemahnten gestellt und Streaming im Internet als "urheberrechtlich unbedenklich" erklärt. Die Kanzlei U+C gibt sich selbstsicher und sieht darin keine juristische Relevanz. Fraglich ist allerdings, welcher Richter sich gegen die Meinung der Bundesregierung und damit quasi gegen den Gesetzgeber stellt.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*


----------



## Kondar (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*

irgendwie kriege ich bei sochlen "Artikel" Zahnschmerzen=>
Fraglich ist allerdings, welcher Richter sich gegen die Meinung der  Bundesregierung und damit quasi gegen den Gesetzgeber stellt.
Nichts gegen das Thema bzw. das darüber gesprochen wird aber kennzeichnet es doch dann lieber als Eure Meinung


----------



## Sodarplexus (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*

Wird lustig, wenn da so ein dahingeschissener Anwalt der nur Kohle machen will dem Richter wiederspricht da er es natürlich besser weis ... Habe sogar mal mitbekommen wie Jura Stundenten vor Gericht am Richter gezweifelt haben und ihn als unwissend trotz 20 Jahren berufserfahrung nannten.  Die haben sich tatsächlich mit ihm angelegt und schiebten es auf ihr Jura Studium, weshalb sie es besser wissen.


----------



## Murdoch (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*



Kondar schrieb:


> irgendwie kriege ich bei sochlen "Artikel" Zahnschmerzen=>
> Fraglich ist allerdings, welcher Richter sich gegen die Meinung der  Bundesregierung und damit quasi gegen den Gesetzgeber stellt.
> Nichts gegen das Thema bzw. das darüber gesprochen wird aber kennzeichnet es doch dann lieber als Eure Meinung


 
Das ist doch ein normales und allgemeines redaktionelles Stilmittel. 

Finde ich voll Ok und auch als eigeneinschätzung erkennbar


----------



## keinnick (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*



Kondar schrieb:


> Fraglich ist allerdings, welcher Richter sich gegen die Meinung der  Bundesregierung und damit quasi gegen den Gesetzgeber stellt.



Einige Richter tun das. Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## wollekassel (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*

Falsche Überschrift, bitte korrigieren. Es muss heißen:

U+C Anwaltsschreiben spielen für Redtube-Streaming-User keine Rolle.

Da es ein legales Portal ist und der User legale und illegale Dateien nicht unterscheiden kann. 
Rechteinhaber die irgendwas zu mosern haben können sich ganz _einfach_ und _ohne_ Kosten an den Streamingdienst wenden und die Löschung veranlassen - Stichwort DMCA.

Bitte korrigieren Redaktion - Danke!


----------



## aloha84 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*



Sodarplexus schrieb:


> Wird lustig, wenn da so ein dahingeschissener Anwalt der nur Kohle machen will dem Richter wiederspricht da er es natürlich besser weis ... *Habe sogar mal mitbekommen wie Jura Stundenten vor Gericht am Richter gezweifelt haben und ihn als unwissend trotz 20 Jahren berufserfahrung nannten.  Die haben sich tatsächlich mit ihm angelegt und schiebten es auf ihr Jura Studium, weshalb sie es besser wissen.*



"Vor" Gericht ist unüblich.
Hinter den Kulissen passiert das häufig, und häufig haben dann sogar die Studenten recht......bzw. der Richter sagt "Danke für den Hinweis..."


----------



## ludscha (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*

Das was ich persönlich über diese geldgeilen Anwälte denke behalte ich mal für mich.

Aber bei meiner Sichtweise der Dinge würde so manchem die  aufgehen


----------



## Quake2008 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*

Irgend wie gewinnt das Mittelalter für mich immer mehr an Reiz, wenn man sieht wie wir uns von Irgend welchen Abzocker Anwälten über den Tisch ziehen lassen. Warum verbietet man nicht direkt Streaming Portale, weil diese Juristen auch nur schlechte Menschen sind die einfach toll Leben wollen und somit lieber andere Menschen Ausbeuten, weil Sie ja sonst nichts können. Dann suchen Sie sich einen guten psychiater der Ihnen Eintrichtert das wäre alles super was Sie da machen.

Irgend wann drehen alle durch und dann wird hier Abgerechnet, Kopf ab allen Abzockern dieser Welt.


----------



## Murdoch (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*



Quake2008 schrieb:


> Irgend wie gewinnt das Mittelalter für mich immer mehr an Reiz, wenn man Sie wie wir uns von Irgend welchen Abzocker Anwälten über den Tisch ziehen lassen. Warum verbietet man nicht direkt Streaming Portale, weil diese Juristen auch nur schlechte Menschen sind die einfach toll Leben wollen und somit lieber andere Menschen Ausbeuten, weil Sie ja sonst nichts können. Dann suchen Sie sich einen guten psychiater der Ihnen Eintrichtert das wäre alles super was Sie da machen.
> 
> Irgend wann drehen alle durch und dann wird hier Abgerechnet, Kopf ab allen Abzockern dieser Welt.


 
Ja im Mittelalter kommt wenigstens noch einer mit der geldkassette steuern eintreiben und bricht dir die Beine wenn du nicht zahlen konntest.... Das fehlt mir auch irgendwie


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*



keinnick schrieb:


> Einige Richter tun das. Und das ist auch gut so.


 
Wie recht du hast. 

@Topic: U+C, Ich hoffe diese kriminelle Gaunertruppe landet bald im Knast wo sie hingehört.


----------



## Toxi1965 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*

Was sehr komisch anmutet und irgend wie denke gleich an den Fall Mollath . 

Was sehr lesenswert ist und was mir sehr zu denken gibt über den Zustand der Justiz ... 

Quelle : 

Porno-Abmahner im Glück | Regensburg Digital

*Mutmaßungen*

 Der verbliebene Geschäftsführer der Revolutive Systems GmbH heißt  Florian Blischke. Er räumt gegenüber unserer Redaktion ein, früher mit  der Urmann-Kanzlei zusammengearbeitet zu haben. Auch damals habe es  laufend Strafanzeigen gegeben. Passiert sei nie etwas. Blischke:  „Irgendwie war es, als habe es immer einen Schutzschirm für Herrn Urmann  und alle, die mit ihm zusammengearbeitet haben, gegeben. Als wir uns  von ihm getrennt haben war es damit vorbei.“


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KrHome (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*



Kondar schrieb:


> Fraglich ist allerdings, welcher Richter sich gegen die Meinung der  Bundesregierung und damit quasi gegen den Gesetzgeber stellt.


 Google mal nach Gewaltenteilung!



Sodarplexus schrieb:


> Habe sogar mal mitbekommen wie Jura Stundenten  vor Gericht am Richter gezweifelt haben und ihn als unwissend trotz 20  Jahren berufserfahrung nannten.  Die haben sich tatsächlich mit ihm  angelegt und schiebten es auf ihr Jura Studium, weshalb sie es besser  wissen.


Auch Richter bauen mal Mist. Und wie weiter oben schon gesagt wurde, sind die fachlichen Diskussionen mit dem Richter/Staatsanwalt in den Praktika hinter den Kulissen normal und sogar ausdrücklich erwünscht. Man merkt, dass du überhaupt keine Ahnung hast, wovon du sprichst.

Dass sowas ein Jura Student tatsächlich während einer laufenden Verhandlung macht, ist das ganz bestimmt nicht "normal", sondern ein nicht erwähnenswerter schräger Einzelfall.


----------



## belle (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*

Die Arroganz der Anwälte kotzt mich sowas von an, auch wenn es mich erstmal nicht betrifft.


----------



## MomentInTime (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*

Helft bitte mit, das Urheberrecht zu reformieren (Umfrage der EU-Kommission; 15 Minuten Zeitaufwand): Refomiert das Urheberrecht!


----------



## BikeRider (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*



belle schrieb:


> Die Arroganz der Anwälte kotzt mich so was von an, auch wenn es mich erst mal nicht betrifft.


 Da stimme ich dir zu
Mich betrifft es zwar auch nicht, bedenklich finde ich es trotzdem.
ch frage mich, wieso es so lange dauert, bis es ein verbindliches Urteil gibt, wo der User klar weis, woran er ist und diese Abzockerei ein Ende hat.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*

Dazu fällt mir nur eins ein





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vvydOXUjJQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## beercarrier (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu
> Mich betrifft es zwar auch nicht, bedenklich finde ich es trotzdem.
> ch frage mich, wieso es so lange dauert, bis es ein verbindliches Urteil gibt, wo der User klar weis, woran er ist und diese Abzockerei ein Ende hat.


 
weil man kein eindeutiges urteil fällen kann. man bräuchte 100 präzedenzfälle in denen jede art von streaming und jede art von content enthalten ist. wenn es um den wirtschaftsfaktor geht wird streaming erlaubt, weil es einfach keine wirtschaftliche kontrollinstanz gibt. die einzigen die das zahlen könnten wären film, porno und musikindustrie, aber laut deren eigenen aussagen sind sie ja jetzt schon pleite, bzw wehren die sich gegen eine zusatzsteuer zur finanzierung noch mehr als gegen das streaming, by the way die kosten dem bürger aufzuhalsen könnte imm etwas explosiv sein.


----------



## Decrypter (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*



> Thomas Urmann, Abmahnanwalt bei Urmann + Collegen (U+C), kommentiert die  Nachricht zu den Redtube-Abmahnungen aus Berlin als "sehr dünn" und  "ohne juristische Relevanz".


Naja, evtl. ist die rechtliche Grundlage für U+C auch sehr dünn und U+C sind demnächst auch "ohne Relevanz", wenn sie ihre Zulassung verlieren sollten ..........


----------



## Alephthau (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*



Kondar schrieb:


> irgendwie kriege ich bei sochlen "Artikel" Zahnschmerzen=>
> Fraglich ist allerdings, welcher Richter sich gegen die Meinung der  Bundesregierung und damit quasi gegen den Gesetzgeber stellt.
> Nichts gegen das Thema bzw. das darüber gesprochen wird aber kennzeichnet es doch dann lieber als Eure Meinung


 
Kurze und hoffentlich verständliche Erklärung, als Disclaimer sei gesagt: "Nein, ich bin keiner der Millionen Anwälte im Internet!"  :

Die Entscheidungen von Richtern sind unabhängig und sie sind, im Gegensatz zu Staatsanwälten, nicht weisungsgebunden, sondern nur an "Recht&Gesetz"!

Der Sinn dahinter ist, dass Richter von niemandem (politisch) beeinflusst werden sollen und nur nach "den Buchstaben des Gesetzes" handeln, also keiner sagen kann "Du stellst das Verfahren ein!"/"Du verurteilst den KerlIN jetzt zu XXXXXXXXX Jahren, weil ich seine/ihre Nase doof finde!!!". Kurze Abschweifung, bei Staatsanwälten ist es wiederum anders, da diese hierachisch dem jeweiligen Vorgesetzten bis hin zu den Justizministern/senatoren  unterstellt sind, somit können diese die Weisung bekommen einen Fall einzustellen/nicht weiter zu verfolgen/bearbeiten. 

Der Aufbau ist in etwa so:

Staatsanwalt: Wie der Name schon sagt, ist dieser der "Anwalt des Staates" und vertritt dessen Interessen/Ansichten

Anwalt: Ist der Anwalt des Beklagten/des Klägers und vertritt dessen Interessen/Ansichten 

Richter: Hört sich beide Seiten an und entscheidet dann, anhand der vorgebrachten Argumente, Beweise und des Gesetzestextes, unabhängig darüber welche Seite recht hat. (Er kann auch zu dem Schluss kommen, keine der beiden Seiten hat Recht und ihm ist dabei auch wumpe was Juristen des/eines Justizministeriums sagen!)

Im Zivilrecht, wie es hier der Fall ist, wird der Staatsanwalt durch den Anwalt des Klägers ersetzt.

Was ist in diesem Fall nun das Problem?!

Gesetze werden verfasst um Rechte zu schützen und Taten ahnden zu können, was grundlegend eine tolle Sache ist, und diese Gesetze werden von den "Legislative", also der gesetzgebenden Kraft, kurz der Politik, beschlossen. 

Die grobe Regel lautet, dass Gesetze sich an unser Grundgesetz zu orientieren haben, also nicht dagegen verstoßen dürfen, ansonsten kann bei der Fassung eines Gesetzes nach Gutdünken geschaltet und gewaltet werden. 

Wer sich schon mal Gesetze angeschaut hat, wird feststellen, dass diese oft sehr verschwurbelt formuliert sind und in manchen Fällen wirken, als ob so ziemliche jedes Wort aus dem Duden inkl Synonym aufgezählt wird. Das hat den Grund, möglichst alles zu erfassen, was in den Bereich des entsprechenden Gesetzes fallen soll und somit abgedeckt wird. 

Was ist jetzt im Fall Redtube das Problem, fragen sich viele?!

Gesetze sind nicht so eindeutig wie man meinen könnte, Juristen streiten sich lustig über die Auslegung von den Gesetzestexten und wie diese nun anzuwenden sind. Einige Gesetze sind manchmal auch so unglücklich verfasst, dass  "kreative rechtliche Konstrukte" gebastelt werden, um sie mit der jeweiligen Rechtsauffassung in Einklang zu bringen. ("Kern des Gesetzes" und so!)

Kleines Beispiel aus dem Strafrecht, um es verständlich zu machen:



> § 32
> Notwehr
> 
> (1) Wer eine Tat begeht, die durch Notwehr geboten ist, handelt nicht rechtswidrig.
> ...



Absatz 1 ist herrlich eindeutig, aber Absatz 2 ist ein Interpretationswunderland, auch wenn man es nicht glauben mag!

Es gab/gibt die Rechtsauffassung, dass es sich bei einem "gegenwärtigen rechtswidrigen Angriff" immer um die EINZELNEN Angriffe handelt die abgewehrt werden dürfen. Frei nach dem Motto: Angriff--->Abwehr----->Notwehr beendet------>Nächster Angriff------>Erneute Abwehr----->Notwehr beendet....usw usw usw

Es gibt aber auch die Rechtsauffassung, dass ein "gegenwärtigen rechtswidrigen Angriff" solange vorliegt wie eine Bedrohungslage besteht, sprich vom Angreifer allgemein Gefahr ausgeht. (Was der WÖRTLICHEN Formulierung aber eigentlich nicht entspricht, sondern hineininterpretiert wird!)

Aber nun zurück zum Thema redtube:

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, beruft sich "U+C" auf diesen Paragrafen in ihrer Argumentation:



> § 44a Vorübergehende Vervielfältigungshandlungen
> 
> Zulässig sind vorübergehende Vervielfältigungshandlungen, die flüchtig oder begleitend sind und einen integralen und wesentlichen Teil eines technischen Verfahrens darstellen und deren alleiniger Zweck es ist,
> 1.
> ...



Wieso nun dieses ganze Gehampel und keine klare Aussage, könnte man sich fragen, oder?!

Ich bin, wie oben schon erwähnt, kein Jurist, aber ich sehe in Absatz 2 des Gesetzes schon die Begründung für die Selbstsicherheit von "U+C":

"U+C" vertritt die RECHTEINHABER von den abgemahnten Heimatfilmchen, wenn diese sagen "Wir haben keine Zusage für das zeigen der Filmchen gegeben!", ist die "vorübergehende Vervielfältigungshandlungen, die flüchtig oder begleitend sind und einen integralen und wesentlichen Teil eines technischen Verfahrens darstellt", also auch das Streaming, nach Absatz 2 ebenfalls nicht zulässig....PUNKTAUSRUFEZEICHEN.!

Wenn man sich die Aussage des Bundesjustizministeriums genau anschaut, stellt man fest, dass sie nur scheinbar eine klare Aussage treffen, aber den Ball dann letztlich doch an die Judikative, sprich die Gerichte, weiter geben. Diese sollen nun den Karren, der durch die Novellierungen des UrhG im Dreck feststeckt, wieder rausholen. 

Im Fall von redtube muss ein Gericht jetzt wohl eher entscheiden ob es sich bei dem anschauen der "Heimatfilmchen" um "eine rechtmäßige Nutzung" gehandelt hat und nicht ob Streaming grundsätzlich erlaubt ist! 

Denn wenn Absatz 2 nicht erfüllt ist, ist die beschriebene Handlung nicht rechtens und somit verboten. Das bittere daran ist, dass Kritiker der Neufassungen des UrhG genau solche Szenarien vorhergesagt haben, nämlich die Benachteiligung/Rechtsunsicherheit der Nutzer, denen quasi alle Rechte aus der Hand genommen wurden. (Das lustigste ist nebenbei das Recht auf Privatkopie, aber wehe man umgeht einen Kopierschutz dabei.....)


Gruß

Alef


----------



## Ersy90 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*

Es geht doch wie immer nur um Geld, weil es eine rechtliche Grauzone ist kommen die ganzen Hobby Anwälte und wollen Geld haben.
Bestimmt schon fleißig am AMG Packete von Mercedes bestellen.


----------



## Beam39 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*

Tjo, und nach Feierabend gehen sie nach Hause und holen sich geschmeidig einen Runter auf Redtube.. Ich will ja nichts sagen aber die Typen haben nichts anderes als ne geballte Packung.... Gummibärchen verdient


----------



## Zsinj (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*

Effektiv hat die Regierung nur gesagt, dass es hier keine Entscheidung gibt. 
Vielleicht kommt ja noch was gesetzliches.


----------



## LordCrash (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*

Die Bundesregierung bzw. einzelne Ministerien sind nicht der Gesetzgeber, sondern die ausführende Gewalt. Der Gesetzgeber sind die Parlamente in Bund und Ländern.

Das entsprechende Konzept nennt man Gewaltenteilung.


----------



## TimoReimann (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*

Das wichtigste ist einfach, dass keiner aus Angst diese Bettelbriefe bezahlt.

Geil ist es ja schon dass gegen diese Assis jetzt wegen bandenmäßigem Betrug ermittelt wird, genauso wie ich es übrigens in vorherigen Posts vorhergesagt habe!


----------



## Quat (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*

@ Alephthau,
Hi Alex, dass die Nutzung dieses Streams illegal gewesen ist, steht meines Erachtens, außer Frage. Selbst dann wenn, wie anscheinend hier, der Rechteinhaber falsch angegeben wurde, gibt es aber sehr wohl einen tatsächlichen Rechteinhaber.
Aber fraglich ist ob der Rechtsverstoß als solcher erkennbar war.
Deshalb glaub ich auch nicht, dass jetzt das Streaming allgemein beurteilt werden wird. Weil wie du schon selber festgestellt hast, stand das schon mal zur (unerhörten) Debatte. Die werden über die Erkennbarkeit entscheiden und sich klammheimlich aus der Affäre ziehen.


----------



## therealbastard (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*

Es bleibt wie es ist...diese ganze Abmahnmanie ist für mich nur noch pervers...am Thema vorbei, an den Rechteinhabern vorbei, an der Rechtssprechung vorbei...alles worum es diesen Vollpfosten geht ist die nächste Leasingrate für den Porsche und einen anständigen Puffbesuch...
Es geht weder um Urheberrechtsverletzungen noch sonst irgendetwas worüber man hier diskutieren könnte...ich bin das Thema leider so überdrüssig geworden, das ich es am liebsten in den Headnews überlesen würde...


----------



## mds51 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*

Ach, ich glaub der werte Herr reitet sich noch weiter ins Verderben 

Wenn ich das so richtig gelesen habe, scheint er wohl keine RA-Lizenz mehr zu haben und die Kanzlei in Regensburg soll auch nicht ganz rechtens sein. 
Da stand glaub ich was im Artikel auf heise...


----------



## Erquicken (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*



therealbastard schrieb:


> Es bleibt wie es ist...diese ganze Abmahnmanie ist für mich nur noch pervers...am Thema vorbei, an den Rechteinhabern vorbei, an der Rechtssprechung vorbei...alles worum es diesen Vollpfosten geht ist die nächste Leasingrate für den Porsche und einen anständigen Puffbesuch...
> Es geht weder um Urheberrechtsverletzungen noch sonst irgendetwas worüber man hier diskutieren könnte...ich bin das Thema leider so überdrüssig geworden, das ich es am liebsten in den Headnews überlesen würde...



Im Grunde hast Du Recht, an Redtube die diese Videos online stellten, zum streamen kommen sie nicht ran.
(aus mir persönlich unbekannten Gründen) Also versucht man direkt über die Konsumer abzukassieren.
Was ja auch viel lukrativer ist. Denn für ein Film im vertrieb zahlt man 30 € so kann man 250 € geltend machen.

Nimmt man also die Zahl der Abmahnungen samt der Mahngebühr sind wir hier bei 2.500.000 Euro.
Dies wäre im Vergleich zu 10.000 verkauften Filmen ( also 300.000 €), ein ordentlicher Gewinn zum regulären vertrieb.
Und genau hier finde ich persönlich liegt der Knackpunkt, ein Rechtssystem soll Interessen und Personen schützen und keinen wirtschaftlichen Markt darstellen.

Deshalb sollten wir alle hier, diesen Fall weiter beobachten.
Denn überdrüssig ist uns dieses Thema wahrscheinlich ebenfalls allen hier!?


----------



## Squarefox (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*

Ich hoffe die verlieren ihre Anwaltszulassung und wandern ins Gefängnis, wo sie hingehören.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*



Squarefox schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die verlieren ihre Anwaltszulassung und wandern ins Gefängnis, wo sie hingehören.



Das werden die nicht, sind ja auch Anwälte, zwar nicht für Strafrecht, glaube ich jetzt mal, aber mit den Einnahmen können die sich einen guten Strafverteidiger leisten, und so funktioniert unser Rechtsstaat.

Wenn jemand Gerechtigkeit möchte,  sollte man das Land verlassen, besser noch den Planeten, oder man sollte träumen


----------



## TimoReimann (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*

Außerdem muss die ******* aufhören dass "unsere" Gerichte so leichtfertig Nutzerdaten und Anschriften rausgibt, nur weil man mal irgendwo einen Porno angeschaut hat, die haben doch einen an der Waffel.

Wie schon gesagt, wenn man als Privatmann was von einem Gericht will oder betrogen wurde, helfen die einem exakt 0,0.


----------



## beercarrier (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*

die gerichte brauchen sie nicht rauszugeben nur verifizieren das der besitz legal und damit belastbares material ist.


----------



## Axel12 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Regierungsäußerungen spielen für U+C "keine Rolle"*

Naja die gesamte Rechtsanwaltschaft ist bei mir unten durch!
Eine Vertrauensbasis auf Recht und Ordnung gibts hier
nicht mehr!


----------

